# Acadiana FT



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Good luck to everyone.. updates from anyone there appreciated..


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

19 back to the WB. Only numbers I know are 16, 21, 36.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

As posted on fb open results 
1 #39. Henry
2 #31. Dealer
3 #1. Boo
They're all run by T. Milligan I think.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

TonyRodgz said:


> As posted on fb open results
> 1 #31. Henry
> 2 #39. Dealer
> 3 #1. Boo
> They're all run by T. Milligan I think.


EE has 31 as Dealer and 39 as Henry. Dont know who won what but WAY TO GO TIM!!!!

Just got word Henry, Dealer and Boo, 1,2,3, Miah 4th. Congrats


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

MikeBoley said:


> EE has 31 as Dealer and 39 as Henry. Dont know who won what but WAY TO GO TIM!!!!
> 
> Just got word Henry, Dealer and Boo, 1,2,3, Miah 4th. Congrats


Congratulations to Tim Milligan, Bob Starford, Bobby Farmer, and Steve Penny. What's also great is that both Henry and Dealer are now Field Champions and both are heading to the National!

Best regards,

Linas Danilevicius


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Bobby Lane getting second in the Am. ! Sorry don't know the other placements yet.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Tim and his clients. Not a bad apple in the bunch!


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations to Ed and Jackie Thibodeaux from Satin Belle Retrievers on a very successful Qual!

1 - #14 Eli and Jackie
2 - #2 GeeGee and Ed

Jams - #15 JoJo (Jackie) and #9 Cajun (Ed)

Sorry, I don't know the other placements.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Team Milligan!! Congrats to Bobby Lane as well!!

Aaron*


----------

